# Lost between the notes



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been playing for 15 years ,but I dont feel like im as good as I should be.I would like to do something with my music but I dont feel like Im up to par.Im trying to learn new scales and chords but I dont know how to arange them or what scale to play with what group of chords. what should I focus on?what can I do to see the most improvment?

Please help!

DJ.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

take some drumming lessons. seriously, i'd say rhythm is the downfall of most players. 

to increase your musicality, listen to a wider variety of music than you do now, try and learn songs and sing them (if not for an audience, then for yourself)... singing is the key to bettering your ear... if you do that, you'll get more out of the scales you're learning. 

honestly you might consider taking personal lessons, if you're not already. a good teacher will bring your playing up a level for sure.


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

to be honest I feel kinda funny taking lessons at my age, but that is what I should do. thanks.Any other ideas?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

darkjune said:


> to be honest I feel kinda funny taking lessons at my age, but that is what I should do. thanks.Any other ideas?


i'm largely self tought, but i would go to really high end teachers and go fill my head full for a couple hundred dollars worth of lessons every other year or so. i found the occasional overview from a really musical person more effective than methods, as i basically hate homework to this very day, hahahah. but ear training never hurt nobody.


----------



## Battle_of_Marathon (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah.
The last is the first.

Now that you are at the front of the line, you have only One Place to go:

into The Kingdom!


On this very day then, Sir, i Babtize you, myself.
Come.


Consider the Guitar Fretboard.
Now bend it around a *circular-cylinder*.
(like a long pop-can)
Let the high-E coinside with the low-E.
They become one E.

The *millions* of chords and scales now find themselves existing on the surface of a cylinder.

They use to exist on the surface of a rectangle!


My brothers!
On this very day i tell You
That if one considers even just a toe-nail of this *Cylindrical Model * of the guitar fretboard *Her Kingdom* will come into view.


There are about 9 other known models of the Guitar Fretboard
(each sheding its own light on The Situation; the not too well-known Situation). 


There really is no time to be bored!

Welcome to the tip of Her toe-nail.



*RESEARCH*


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I think Michael Moorcock just posted on guitarscanada...


----------

